# looking for a pump



## ngtaper (Aug 9, 2010)

new to the board. I was looking for a new pump to replace the one that was stolen last week. the new pump from Tapetech is kind of interesting, 

http://www.drywallzone.com/taping-k...pump-with-tool-less-gooseneck-and-filler.html

but not sure if it's worth the money. anyone use this before and care to comment on this? thanks


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

for six hundred dollars I'd expect a pump to do a lot more than move mud (not sure what else a pump could do to earn its keep, but six hundred it had better do something impressive). I'd have a look on ebay. Pumps last forever, and there were guys selling nearly new Columbia's for $100 earlier in the summer. I got one of my pumps and a bazooka, and a gooseneck for $450.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

$650.00 for a pump?

Tape-Tech can probably build them in China for 30 bucks.:furious:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Try a Cinta my friend, I love mine!


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe you could take one of my ****Pump employees that F**ked a wall and cost me $800... I wanna kill em!


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is a site with great prices..

http://www.masondrywall.com/


:thumbup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

*Spend $1600 and get a FREE Columbia Pump*

:thumbsup:


ngtaper said:


> new to the board. I was looking for a new pump to replace the one that was stolen last week. the new pump from Tapetech is kind of interesting,
> 
> http://www.drywallzone.com/taping-k...pump-with-tool-less-gooseneck-and-filler.html
> 
> but not sure if it's worth the money. anyone use this before and care to comment on this? thanks


For every $1600 you spend on Columbia Taping Tools at www.walltools.com, you get a free pump. You can also purchase a Columbia Quick Clean Mud Pump and use the Drywall Talk Coupon Code to save 10%. Enter coupon code "*drywalltalk10*" in the shopping cart. :thumbsup:


----------

